# german shorthair stud



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

looking for a gsp stud, got a 1 year old gsp wanna have pups this time next year, she is black and white with large spots and excellent blood line


----------



## MTYoteHtr (Mar 8, 2006)

I saw the most well built male GSP the other day. He is a 6 year old Liver & White Ticked dog with a fantastic pedigree.

Wow! I looked at an incredible litter of GSP puppies today. The breeding is Shooting Starr German Shorthairs.

I saw several dogs close in the pegigree such as: VC Shootings Starr's Son of A Gun and VC Cadens Rowdy Rudy. The list of awards is to long to type here.

Both sides of the pedigree trace back to Duel CH.Hillhaven's Hustler the all time top producer of dual champions in GSP history.

Male is sired by Cadens Rowdy Rudy out of Shooting Starr's Encore.

Female is sired by Big Sky's Son of a Gun out of Shooting Starr's Rockin Robin.

Father
Cadens Rowdy Rudy 
Achievements:
AKC Master Hunter (18 months)
NAVHDA Utility Prize 1 (17 months)
NAVHDA Versatile Champion 1996
6x NSTRA Champion
3rd Runner Up, NSTRA National Invitational 1998

Grandfather on mothers side
VC Shooting Starr's Son of a Gun MH "Sonny" 
NSTRA Champion Sonny
International Versatile Champion
Sired 19 NAVHDA breeder award litters
Sired 29 Utility dogs
Sonny's pedegree includes 5 AKC Master Hunters and 5 NAVHDA utility dogs.
Sonny is sired by CH Shooting Starr's Top Gun by AM/CAN Dual CH Hillhaven Hustler, the top producer of dual champions in the history of the breed.

Stud is in Billings MT


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Rooster,

I'll be at Kelly Farms north of the cities over the Easter weekend. The Mn GSP club is hosting an AKC field trial, you might want to come take a look at some of the dogs.

If you get up there, feel free to ask me any question you might have -- I'll be one of the judges so I should be easy to find.

Alan


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

if u have akc paper and u can not breed under two years old but after two years old u can used paper to breed them and good luck


----------



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

fishunt said:


> if u have akc paper and u can not breed under two years old but after two years old u can used paper to breed them and good luck


yes i know this looking now for next year


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

roosterslayer24 said:


> fishunt said:
> 
> 
> > if u have akc paper and u can not breed under two years old but after two years old u can used paper to breed them and good luck
> ...


Y'all lost me on this one? While it is not a good idea to breed a dog under age 2 -- the AKC does not and cannot make this decision for you, at least not that I have ever heard of.


----------



## roosterslayer24 (Mar 5, 2006)

i think what he is saying is that the dog has to be 2 years of age to get the hips and stuff certified, most people want that done before they would breed with u "a aproved dog"


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

In that context I agree 110% and will add that even though OFA certification is not a mandatory requirement of breeding a registered purebred dog -- I personally think it should be!


----------

